# Service Review: Train-Li-USA Parts supplies



## jgallaway81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Greetings.

For those who care to know, I am a diehard steam fan. I LOVE steam in all its many variations of glory. So, when money was available, I wanted to purchase the LGB Chesapeake & Ohio 0-4-0 with vanderbilt tender. Nearly a year of hunting resulted in a few dangled hooks, but all with gold-plated prices!

So, I went and got the standard box tender engines instead... but I dreamed of the vanderbilt version. So, when I started parroosing the wares at Train Li's site, I found a couple of parts for the teeny vandy. But only a few parts. So that was out. Then, a couple weeks ago, I noticed that they had added the link to their German counterpart store... which also had a MUCH larger selection of LGB parts.

So I downloaded Chrome because of its built in translation matrix, and went shopping. I found nearly ALL the parts needed for the Vanderbilt tender, including both the coal and oil fuel bunkers. So I made plans to place the order. While I was at it, I also put together the parts list for an auxiliary water tender for the Vandy to match the one that I had constructed from the Aristocraft version.

Two weeks ago, I called up Axel and placed my order. While I was enroute to Enola with a freight train yesterday, my wife logged a text message into the verizon network that I had received a package from Axel. (Yes, it was logged into the network because my phone was off, complying with the FRA's Emergency Order re: train crews having cell phones off). This evening I opened a rather small package (by my expectations anyways) from Train-Li. Inside, they had insidiously packaged every component in bubble wrap and clear packing tape, ensuring a well-packaged and safe transit for my parts.

Every part I had meticulously planned and ordered had been successfully retrieved from the Great German Vault and then packaged with extra bubble wrap and securely puzzle-pieced together to create a safe delivery.

I first of all wish to thank Axel and Joane for providing Pullman-Quality customer service. In addition to two calls to place the order, it also entailed four or five calls to ensure that all parts (and the right number of each part) had arrived from Europe and was accounted for. Joane was even gracious enough to email me packing/billing slips so that I could compare their outgoing list with the bill of materials I had developed for this project. And that was a chore in and of itself. Then when it was all confirmed correct (I had a total of 31 parts in varying quantities ordered) Joane was gracious enough to ship through my preferred shipping service. While the delivery took quite a bit longer than I was used to (the package cleared New Hampshire, then went out to Grand Rapids Michigan before being routed back through the Central Pennsylvania distribution network) I can't say in any way that I have had ANY bit of a bad experience with them.

If you need parts for LGB products, by ALL means, contact Axel and see if they can help you out before you go hunting in dark corners. I did and am exceptionally pleased with my second purchase through them. (Not that my first one was bad, just this one stood out with even better than exceptional service).

I apologize for my rambling, but wished to publicly acknowledge Train-Li's superior customer service quality and professionalism. 

@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I have twice ordered LGB replacement parts from Axel at Train-li. I have been very happy with the help and material I received. I also ordered an Areal Tram, for my grandson, from him. Again a very successful purchase.

Chuck N


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Another happy customer here of Axel's small boxes!


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

Add me to the list of happy , satisfied customers , who received help and needed parts from Axel .


----------



## TJH (Dec 27, 2007)

and I am on that list as well. His help and good service is always much appreciated


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Yup. Me too! Axel is "The Man!"


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Ditto.... to the above for me as well. 

It's so nice that we have many, many great, helpful suppliers listed here on MLS.


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

I have bought stuff at shows from him. Always friendly and willing to help!

I just do not need any LGB parts..at this time but if I did he would be the one I would purchase from.

We are lucky to have many suppliers of G scale trains supporting this site...many to select from, but all are super people to deal with! Never a bad dealing with any I have had the pleasure to deal with!

Bubba


----------



## Adam Anderson (Apr 21, 2011)

Axle is a great guy, And he and his wife have REVOLUTIONIZED the customer service part of our hobby








Thank You Axle.


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Ya can add me to the list also








Thanks Train-Li- USA

Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------

